# Hoping and praying....



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

...for a baby. I had my fourth insemination this morning and I sure hope this one does the trick. If this doesn't work, then I am probably going back to the OR. My latest ultrasound showed another fibroid (I just had one removed in Nov. 2001). This is causing very long, heavy periods with lots of clots. It could also be acting like an IUD and be preventing implantation. There is also another mass on my ovary which could be endometriosis again (I just had surgery for this too in Nov. 2001). I am so frustrated with my body right now. I would do just about anything to have my dream of a baby come true and if I need surgery again I will do it, but I sure hope it doesn't come to that. So please wish me luck and say a quick little prayer for me that this works. I would really appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## MaritimeGirl (Feb 11, 2001)

Wishing you lots of luck and a prayer. I have a cousin who went through in-vitro five times, she had one ovary and that only worked at 50%. Anyway, her story was a happy one - she decided the 5th time would be her last and registered to adopt a baby - she was blessed with a baby boy and when he was five weeks old she found out she was pregnant with twins! They're all one big happy family now!!!! Lots of luck to you!


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Thanks for the support MaritimeGirl!!! I need all the luck I can get!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Good luck!


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

Good Luck Casey! I'll keep you in my thoughts & prayers. I have a close friend going through the same thing right now. She's been trying for almost 2 years with no luck yet. Keep us updated. Anna


----------

